# Fragen zur Verwendung des VLC activX Objects



## anfänger15 (5. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich porgrammiere zurzeit in Visual Basic und würde dort gerne das vlc activX Object benutzen.

Muss ich da beim veröffentlichen meines Programms irgendetwas beachten, wegen den Lizenzrechten oder ähnlichem.


Danke


----------



## foobar (5. Jan 2009)

Wenn das ActiveX Plugin unter GPL steht, mußt du deine Software auch unter die GPL stellen.


----------



## anfänger15 (5. Jan 2009)

ok danke


----------

